# The Darby, the smallie, and the weirdo...



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Caught 3 smallies last night including this guy (on a Big Joshy) who refused to pose for the camera. The blood is from the hookset, which was far back in the upper lip. It fought like a pit-pull and got into the current, which made landing it even more fun. 

Sidenote: I had this location, which is a park, all to myself because of the weather. As I waded down the river prior to catching this last fish, a guy who must have been in his early 50's, rough around the edges, paralelled me from the bank, and would pop up off-and-on to chat me up, only to disappear back into the thicket. Great. Now, in order for this guy to be where he was, he would have had to walk through briars and a lot of other underbrush. It's not easy to get through. (I tend to get antsy when I'm stading in a river with someone high above me, up on a bank.) Well, ten minutes passed and I forgot all about him. Then, just as I landed the smallie in the picture, he popped up again, which startled the hell out of me, and asked what kind of fish it was. At this point, I resolved that I was in a situation and had to address it. I asked him his name (Martin), what he did for a living (truck driver), where he lived (Dayton). I gave him my first name (Chris), told him that I lived nearby, mentioned my wife, etc., all in an attempt to humanize myself in his eyes, assuming he was up to no good. All the while I continued to fish (albeit unnerved and distracted), hoping he would simply leave. But he didn't leave. It was getting dark at this point, and I decided it might be smart just to get the hell out of there. (Honestly, I was more worried about getting robbed, or worse, than anything else. And "anything else" did not even occur to me at the moment. Cue the banjo, ahem.) I packed up my gear, shot up the bank, and walked briskly back to my car, with him in tow about twenty feet behind me, still trying to continue our "conversation." Little did he know that I had my Rapala pliers closed tightly in my right hand, ready to stick them in his neck, if necessary. (I actually visualized my counterattack.) I made it my car. Normally I clean off my shoes, but not this time. I chucked my gear in the trunk, said goodbye (he was maybe ten feet away, headed straight for me), and drove away. Even if he had no bad intention toward me, his encroachment on my personal space is something you just don't do to someone, in an otherwise empty park.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

lotta strange ones over there in grovetuckey.


----------



## akak (Mar 24, 2013)

Face it man, some people are just freak magnets.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

maybe he was mushroom hunting in the thicket? Just a thought


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Shaun69007 said:


> maybe he was mushroom hunting in the thicket? Just a thought


Exactly my thoughts. My wife calls me a wierdo every time I go mushroom hunting.


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm a Criminology major at OSU and have taken a couple deviance classes. In both classes we learned about "tea rooms". It's a term used for public places in which men meet to have anonymous sexual encounters. One of my professors had been studying the subject for a bit of time, and from what I learned it seems that guy wasn't looking to rob you. Frequenters of "tea rooms" tend to transient people (truck drivers, traveling people) or homosexual men that are in denial (married men with families). Ever since taking these classes, I try to avoid public bathrooms especially those in parks or truck stops. Also one of my favorite fishing spots as a kid (Greenlawn) is right next to a rather obvious "tea room" (Berliner). Knowing what I know now, I'm just thankful I was never approach or harassed. IMO some type of patrol should be enforced at these city parks, especially berliner simply because people shouldn't have to worry about things like this when they wanna go, or want to take their families out to experience the outdoors. Back to the fish, Congrats on the smallies Deazl666!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Ha ha I love the story. Probably because I have been in a similar scenario over there at the darby. I used to go fish way back in there several times a week and I would always pass this older guy who would be walking the path several miles back in barefoot and shirtless. Well I passed him one time and he stopped me and asked. "Are you Chris?" I said "ummmmm...No? And I kept walking. Very strange! I later learned that this was likely a code trying to decipher If I would be interested in something other than fishing. The Local park ranger warned me that this area was known for this sort of thing. So im guessing that this is one explanation as to why a truck driver from dayton was wandering through the brush trying to strike up a converastion.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> tea room


Huh, that explains something I've been wondering about. A few years ago, the Outback board was suddenly spammed by a pair of new users hitting many threads with a porn image of three elderly men having sex, with the file name something like teaparty.jpg. That was long before the rise of the Tea Party, so it would be tough to find that image now.

(It was easy to track them down, one was a cop in Lewiston TX)


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Dealz: If this was darby park, you might want to mention this to a ranger. Sounds like the beginnings of a serial killer to me!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Big Joshy said:


> Ha ha I love the story. Probably because I have been in a similar scenario over there at the darby. I used to go fish way back in there several times a week and I would always pass this older guy who would be walking the path several miles back in barefoot and shirtless. Well I passed him one time and he stopped me and asked. "Are you Chris?" I said "ummmmm...No? And I kept walking. Very strange! I later learned that this was likely a code trying to decipher If I would be interested in something other than fishing. The Local park ranger warned me that this area was known for this sort of thing. So im guessing that this is one explanation as to why a truck driver from dayton was wandering through the brush trying to strike up a converastion.


Well, I did give him my name, and it is Chris. He probably wondered why I left so quickly after giving him the right code word.

Of course his biggest sin is disturbing me whilst smallie fishing. That _will_ get you a swift kick in the nads...


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

thigpend6 said:


> I'm a Criminology major at OSU and have taken a couple deviance classes. In both classes we learned about "tea rooms". It's a term used for public places in which men meet to have anonymous sexual encounters. One of my professors had been studying the subject for a bit of time, and from what I learned it seems that guy wasn't looking to rob you. Frequenters of "tea rooms" tend to transient people (truck drivers, traveling people) or homosexual men that are in denial (married men with families). Ever since taking these classes, I try to avoid public bathrooms especially those in parks or truck stops. Also one of my favorite fishing spots as a kid (Greenlawn) is right next to a rather obvious "tea room" (Berliner). Knowing what I know now, I'm just thankful I was never approach or harassed. IMO some type of patrol should be enforced at these city parks, especially berliner simply because people shouldn't have to worry about things like this when they wanna go, or want to take their families out to experience the outdoors. Back to the fish, Congrats on the smallies Deazl666!


Thanks man. Off-topic: Gay or straight, men will do it just about anywhere, which is why we see this sort of thing. Women tend to be a bit pickier as to the question of "setting" for said act...


----------



## MickFisher (Apr 7, 2013)

Time for a concealed carry permit!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

he would have difficult access had you been wearing waders.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

It just gets better and better. First, you told him your name is Chris and that apparently is code for same sex encounters and he was a truck driver. Second, I read the whole post without skipping ahead to the picture, but I was so hoping he was going to be in that pic with and smile and a wave. I appreciate the info and I will be watching for guys lurking in the woods. If I have to go potty it looks like I'll be driving to McD's. Now that I think about it I may have met this guys brother yesterday when I was fishing. I like to call him ten second Tom because every time he got close to me or passed me by he would say "Hi" and have a creepy smile on his face.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I remember Josh telling me about the creepy guy that day along the Darby in the park when he was walking back in a ways to fish and him asking Josh if he was "Chris"

That was quite a few years ago, that guy must really like you to have been waiting this many years for his "Chris" to show up. No wonder he wouldn't leave you alone, he's been waiting for you a long,long time


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

I know you don't want to give out the location of your fishing spot, but maybe in this case you could let people know where this guy may be hanging out.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Deazl666 said:


> Well, I did give him my name, and it is Chris. He probably wondered why I left so quickly after giving him the right code word.
> 
> Of course his biggest sin is disturbing me whilst smallie fishing. That _will_ get you a swift kick in the nads...


Hahaha! Thats pretty good Dealz. Yeah i've had some weirdos approach me fishing and its never fun...


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

MickFisher said:


> Time for a concealed carry permit!


Luckily his carry was still concealed.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

An older code phrase was "friends of Dorothy" which is part of a line from the Cowardly Lion.


----------



## MickFisher (Apr 7, 2013)

Haha yes I agree!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

"What do I get for 10 dollars?"

"Anyting you want."

"Anthing?"

"Anyting. Me love you long time. Me so horny."

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

thats why i carry a cheap little darrenger while fishing in rivers.its easy to clean should i slip,and small enough to carry in my tackle pack.surprisingly,i can hit a pie plate with it at 15-20 yds.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm changing my name to Fred.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I've been approached in a wooded area on the scioto by overly friendly older men. They get the hint pretty quick and leave. I must be a damn handsome man.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> I'm changing my name to Fred.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hahaha! Look up what fred means on urbandictionary.com.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

sbreech said:


> Hahaha! Look up what fred means on urbandictionary.com.


None of them are good!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> "What do I get for 10 dollars?"


Old Henny Youngman gag: "A hooker came up to me and said she'd do anything for fifty bucks. I said, paint my house."

I leave you to imagine supervising a hooker on a ladder.


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds like a new opening scene for the "Walking Dead" to me.............


----------



## fishin'forlife (Aug 2, 2011)

Yea, I also fish the Darby alot if you could kinda tell us where this was without giving away your spot it'd be great.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mda223 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice fish Deazl66!

Im out that way often, along with a couple poles and some plastic bait I also have my cell phone and a 9mm. And I have told two different fools to move on in a way I know they remember. Ill look for that fool!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

That's why I don't fish without my pocket .380 and/or my .40. If I know I'm going to a bad or questionable area I carry both. I usually carry my pocket .380 in my back pocket like a wallet that way if someone tries to rob me or demands my wallet I will gladly pull out my wallet for them. I'd even offer it too them and tell them it's got cash.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a copy of the 1995 Griggs use plan, and one appendix is a compilation of park police report summaries from the 70s. There's some alcohol and some drugs and some vandalism, but the biggest thing is "deviants" meeting in the rest rooms. Officers were told to recognize cars often seen parked near the rest rooms, note plate numbers, and confront the suspects.

But that doesn't happen as much now, and I'm guessing one reason may be that these days, there's plenty of honeysuckle for cover, and you don't need to hide in a rest room. If you look at old pictures around Griggs, there's no honeysuckle, and you can see back into the woods.

I got started organizing honeysuckle removals when I got tired of hearing about someone on a bike path being assaulted by someone emerging "from the bushes" again and again.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Isn't Chris a character on Family Guy?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> Stories like this are why I don't like my choice of handle on this site.


I was starting to wonder... 



streamstalker said:


> I only saw that activity once.


I think once is all it takes... I work downtown near the Greyhound bus station, and I thought all of the weirdos were concentrated there...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow that would kinda make a guy uneasy, to be kinda shadowing you along the bank and once he started following you back to your car seemingly closing ground on you that's when things get serious in a hurry, the really bad thing is that I usually try to make some sort of small talk with other fisherman if I see them, hey how are you?? any luck?? but I am usually on my way on down the bank in short order.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Wow that would kinda make a guy uneasy, to be kinda shadowing you along the bank and once he started following you back to your car seemingly closing ground on you that's when things get serious in a hurry, the really bad thing is that I usually try to make some sort of small talk with other fisherman if I see them, hey how are you?? any luck?? but I am usually on my way on down the bank in short order.


Yeah there is a definite difference between the typical angler small talk and what the original poster described. I think most of us can recognize a normal angler from the stalking deviant within under a minute. "Are you Chris?" "Nope. I just met a guy named Chris about a mile back though. He was wearing some very expensive looking chaps."


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll send a text to the ranger. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

sbreech said:


> Yeah there is a definite difference between the typical angler small talk and what the original poster described. I think most of us can recognize a normal angler from the stalking deviant within under a minute. "Are you Chris?" "Nope. I just met a guy named Chris about a mile back though. He was wearing some very expensive looking chaps."


Lol!!! Dude you're cracking up me and my wife. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Wow that would kinda make a guy uneasy, to be kinda shadowing you along the bank and once he started following you back to your car seemingly closing ground on you that's when things get serious in a hurry, the really bad thing is that I usually try to make some sort of small talk with other fisherman if I see them, hey how are you?? any luck?? but I am usually on my way on down the bank in short order.


In my ccw training, they said everyone has to have "their perimeter" tolerance before drawing your weapon. So, it may be 30, 20, or 10 feet. All I know if that weirdo was stalking me like that, he'd be in for a bad surprise......not quite the pistol he was looking for.....

BTW if you do draw your weapon, make sure you call the PD to tell them you did and the situation. For all you know that guy might be calling the PD saying theres some crazy guy assaulting him with a weapon.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I have always wondered if the guys I met on the river bank (legitimatly fishing) were OGF'ers...

From now on I am going to start asking if they are named Chris. The guys that get wide eyed will be OGF'ers!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

We should all have OGF name tags with our screen names and avatar pics on them hanging off our vests/hats/whatever.  You don't wanna get in a situation where you ask if they're gettin' any bites, they say nope, just a couple nibbles, and realize there is no fishing rod to be seen.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I did that one time sitting on the Delaware dam at 3 in the morning. A couple was walking across the dam back the car. I asked if he caught anything, He gave me a funny look then kept walking. A couple minutes later I realized he and the woman didn't have poles and were only carrying a blanket.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I was at Ferguson Res. once in Lima last summer. I was walking the banks fishing with my sister. (Yeah, shes pretty cool...my wife wouldn't go haha.) Anyway, we were casting and walking. It was dark, and pretty quiet. We couldn't see anything except about 10 feet in front of us where our head lamps were shining. All of the sudden a NAKED guy jumps out of the water...we freaking took off running the other way as fast as we could! I was scared but laughing. My sister was just scared lol. I have no idea what he was doing, but it was a nice summer evening, and i'm guessing he was taking a dip and didn't expect us out there. But holy crap, that was probably the weirdest thing that has happened to me fishing. I'm guessing his name was Chris, and he was likely waiting for a tea party. That's one of the reasons I carry now. Weird crap like that seems to happen more and more now adays.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

One funny thing about using the name Chris around streams is, St. Christopher supposedly helped people cross streams.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_did_St_Christopher_do_to_become_a_saint


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

FOSR said:


> One funny thing about using the name Chris around streams is, St. Christopher supposedly helped people cross streams.
> 
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_did_St_Christopher_do_to_become_a_saint


Patron saint of travelers. A young male substitute teacher at my H.S. who was also a priest gave me a St. Christopher medal for no obvious reason other than that my name is Chris. Wait, now that I think about it...



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

Ha ha me too. Wonder if it was the same guy. Never knew until now.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

sbreech said:


> We should all have OGF name tags with our screen names and avatar pics on them hanging off our vests/hats/whatever.  You don't wanna get in a situation where you ask if they're gettin' any bites, they say nope, just a couple nibbles, and realize there is no fishing rod to be seen.


Good idea! OGF "badges" or something. I know you can order OGF hats and shirts and hoodies etc but.. Can I get an iron on? Too much hair on my head for a hat lol... Maybe a sticker in one of the pin-on license holders.. I'd like about 4 stickers but don't want to pony up the $20 for em  Yep, I'm cheap lol.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Good idea! OGF "badges" or something. I know you can order OGF hats and shirts and hoodies etc but.. Can I get an iron on? Too much hair on my head for a hat lol... Maybe a sticker in one of the pin-on license holders.. I'd like about 4 stickers but don't want to pony up the $20 for em  Yep, I'm cheap lol.


I don't need an OGF badge, just look for the sashimi board on my tackle box.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Gives me the creeps!No fishing rod,and following people around? Ugly stick does a mean smack down I got into some trouble for defending my Honor!Police said the guy wouldn't press charges,Man I was scared they told me I was looking at about 6 counts and two could be Felony offenses.This guy's family was at church while He was out trolling,*&^$&([email protected]!! I carry my phone and have called authorities I let them know this ,they don't stick around very long at least as far as I know!!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Could always fling a bunch of Rapala's at one of these guys. Send him running out of the bush with six hardbaits stuck to his face...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> Could always fling a bunch of Rapala's at one of these guys. Send him running out of the bush with six hardbaits stuck to his face...
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


HAHAHA! Hook 'em with a TALLY WHACKER!


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

My fiance and I have seen quite a few 'business transactions' take place in vehicles down on the Darby at different times of night. Sometimes it's just a weird as world.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

I was propositioned for sex by a man one time at Charles Mill dam. I was all alone and It freaked me out for a long time. I guess I was fortunate that was all he was after. Luckily when I told him no he left me alone and I got the heck out of there.

I think a big knife on your belt is a good thing to have when you are alone anywhere and I have one on me now...in plain sight. This world is full of bad people. A weapon like that might just be a good deterrent. A gun on your hip would be better!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Yea I have heard some stories about Greenup Dam down on the Ohio river, AKA, the Pickle Park. Not sure if the problem still exist or how long ago the issues were. But I doubt they still have problems with the new watercrft office there. 

It was enough to keep me from solo night trips to the dam during the short period I lived near by.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Just go up to north alum. Plenty of people up there "fishing" at night.


----------



## Bassdude (Feb 2, 2006)

Deazl666 said:


> "What do I get for 10 dollars?"
> 
> "Anyting you want."
> 
> ...



Great movie! "$10? My Mom told me I could only spend $5."


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I've heard that backing into a parking spot instead of just pulling in forward is a "sign" to the creepers.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I heard that, too, which stinks because that's how I park. I don't like to back into traffic.


----------

